# Bowtech insanity cam lean



## Arnvald (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm no expert in bow tuning, I've just been running through the nuts and bolts procedures for mine.
On my specialist, which is now close to be tuned (I just need to get rid of a slight vertical nock travel, I'm just waiting for my new set of arrows before doing it) the yokes are almost as off-centered as yours and the cams are close to no lean at brace height. I did not checked them at full draw, my bare shafts are slapping my fletched arrows at 35yards. I suppose it is what that counts.

If you are not torquing the grip, maybe it is how your bow like to be tuned.

A.


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine looks like your at brace and I'm also slapping fletched with the bare shafts


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle (Oct 11, 2012)

Dang that's some bad cam lean! I'm no expert on how to fix it but holy crap. I'd about be afraid of derailment


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

BuckHunter_Kyle said:


> Dang that's some bad cam lean! I'm no expert on how to fix it but holy crap. I'd about be afraid of derailment


What?


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle (Oct 11, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> What?



Derailment? You know when the string flys off the cam and destroys your face? Lol.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Just tune it and shoot it.

"zero" cam lean is impossible without a shoot through design.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

BuckHunter_Kyle said:


> Derailment? You know when the string flys off the cam and destroys your face? Lol.


You're seeing something I'm not. Nothing in these pics is severe..... whether it's how I'd set up my own or not.


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle (Oct 11, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> You're seeing something I'm not. Nothing in these pics is severe..... whether it's how I'd set up my own or not.


The picture of the bottom cam. The bottom leans hard left while the top cam looks like the top leans hard right. I don't know how you tune your bows that's none of my business. I'm just saying by the looks of those cams I'd be scared of that bow. And I'm even a Bowtech fan lol


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

BuckHunter_Kyle said:


> The picture of the bottom cam. The bottom leans hard left while the top cam looks like the top leans hard right. I don't know how you tune your bows that's none of my business. I'm just saying by the looks of those cams I'd be scared of that bow. And I'm even a Bowtech fan lol


It does appear the top and bottom are on the same plane rather than \ and /. 

The OP has work to do but the bow isn't going to derail as is. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle (Oct 11, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> It does appear the top and bottom are on the same plane rather than \ and /.
> 
> The OP has work to do but the bow isn't going to derail as is.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Okay. As I said before I'm no expert. And I apologize for my misunderstanding


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

put a straight edge on the right side of the cam (flx guard side) and it should hit the inside of the limb tip on the opposite limb (tip closest to the cam). Bottom cam should point to inside of limb tip on top cam and top cam should point to inside of limb tip on bottom limb. Once both are identical set you rest to perfect center of riser and then according to your paper tear or bare shaft impact adjust both yokes identically to move your string left or right and get perfect arrow flight. Hopfully that makes sense.


----------

